# Aal Montage????????????



## HarryHecht (14. Mai 2004)

moin,

hab eine frage:

will jetzt am Wochenende mit einer Angel auf Aal Angeln! Welche Montage soll ich am besten nehmen?????? #t 

Ich werd an einem Bagersee angeln! ich werd mit einem Tauwurm angeln!

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!!!!!!!!!!! *lieb kuck*


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ich fische in stehenden Gewässern mit 8-12gr. schlankenen Durchlaufposen auf Aal.
Diese werden sehr genau ausgebleit (tropfenbleie) und natürlich mit nem Knicklicht bestückt.


----------



## Alleskönner (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ganz einfach#6 Benutz einfach ein Tellerblei oder Sargblei,Wirbel,und ein relativ starkes Vorfach weil die Aale ja auch gut kämpfen können.Wie weit möchtest du überhaupt raus werfen?Ich kann nur ein etwas schwerrerres Blei empfehlen,weil der Aal sich dann oft selbst hakt.

Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ich würde nicht tiefer als 2-3m angeln, bei einer hellen Nacht auch mal die oberfläche probieren.


----------



## arno (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

da schließe ich mich dem ex-elbangler an!


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische in stehenden Gewässern mit 8-12gr. schlankenen Durchlaufposen auf Aal.
> Diese werden sehr genau ausgebleit (tropfenbleie) und natürlich mit nem Knicklicht bestückt.


 
Das halte ich genauso, Köder kurz über Grund anbieten.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Hi 
genau, schlanke Laufposen sind ideal für den Baggersee! Ich kenn den See zwar nicht, aber in der Regel sind die Aale besonders nachts recht nah am Ufer um dort der Fischbrut nachzustellen ! 
Mit Tauwurm als Köder machst du nichts verkehrt, der funktioniert eigentlich fast überall im Süßwasser !


----------



## fischkopf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Petri Heil!


----------



## HarryHecht (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

hi danke für eure tips werd es mal probieren!!!!!!!!!!!!


danke an alle :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :q  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Hallo!

Falls es bei Euch zu viele Krabben gibt, dann versuch mal das!

Bissanzeiger kannst Du Dir sparen Deine Rutenspitzen werden es Dir schon zeigen  #6

Die Pilkperlen haben den Vorteil, das Du das Vorfach sehr schnell wechseln kannst. Und es vertüddelt nicht. Das Tiroler kannst Du ruhig schwer wählen
ist einfacher zu handeln.

MFG

Kai


----------



## noroc (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich gelesen das AAl auf Leber gut reagiert ?

Vorallem wenn man "Leber-geschnetzeltes" in eine Dose mit löcher 10m oberhalb der angelstelle versenkt (beim Fluss).

Was haltet ihr davon ? Ich denke das werde ich heute abend im Main mal ausprobieren.

Gruss

noroc


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Noch ein Tipp,
wenn im See zu viel Kraut ist:

Schweres Tiroler Hölz, Schnur ein wenig länger als das Kraut hoch ist, grosser      Schwimmer und dann das Vorfach. 

Viel glück


----------



## Matchking (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Also ich würde mit einer Lauf pose bis 8gr. angeln,da du ja sowieso noch nicht so weit auswerfen musst,da die Aale sich in den Uferzonen aufhalten,wo es sich schneller erwärmt und die Weißfische laichen.
Dann würde ich die Pose so ausbleien,dass der Köder so etwa 10cm über dem Grund hängt.
Als köder würde ich allerdings 2-3 Mist würmer verwenden,da die Aale noch nicht so in Beißlaune sind,da das Wasser noch etwas kühl ist.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## chinook (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Was genau ist der Sinn einer Laufpose? Was bewirkt die und wie ist die montiert?

 Macht nicht auf Aal auch eine Grundmontage Sinn mit einem Laufblei?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Matchking (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Eigentlich schon,aber dadurch,dass die meisten seen keinen durchlauf haben,sammelt sich ma grund ziehmlich viel schlamm,worin der köder dann versinkt.
Da könntest du natürlich deinen köder mit luft aufpumpen,damit er sich über der schlammschicht hält.
Aber mit pose in seen auf aal habe ich bessere erfolge gehabt.
so jetzt zur laufpose:am unteren ende der pose befindete sich eine kleine öse.
bevor du die pose auffädelst,schiebst du entweder einen fadenstopper oder wie ich es mache einen gummistopper und dann eine stopperperle auf die haupt schnur.
dann kommt die pose und dann eine blei-olivett,die die pose schonmal grob ausbleit
(also,so das sie steht.
dann binde ich eine schlaufe aus 4-5 windungen und schlaufe den wirbel ein.
nun kommt das vorfach,das ich in 70er länge wähle vorfachstärke 0,25mm
hakengröße 4-8.
um die pose jetzt so auszubleien wie ich sie gerne hätte bestücke ich das vorfach auf der halben länge von oben gesehen mit mittelgroßen bleischroten.
Also knicklichfarbe verwende ich rot,da das die fische eher weniger wahrnehemn.

MfG und Petri Heil 
Sören


----------



## Matchking (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ach so,der sinn einer laufpose.
Mit ir kannst du auch in tieferen gewässern fischen.
Also stell dir vor,du hast ein 3m-rute hast eine feststellpose montiert und willst damit in 4m tiefe fischen,dann musst du die pose fest auf 4m montieren.
und dann lässt sich der ganze klimm-bimm zum kotzen auswerfen schlingert in der luft und du triffst nur sehr selten,die stelle wo du rfischen willst.
bei der laufposeverschiebst du nur denn gummi oder fadenstopper-pose stopperperle und die blei-olivette rutschen bis auf den wirbel.
du kurbels,bis du noch ca 150cm schnur nach der spitze hast und kannst wunderbar werfen.
wenn die pose auf das wasser trifft bleibt sie noch einen moment liegen,bis sich die montage abgesenkz hat und die pose mit der stopperperle auf den stopper trifft.
so,ich hoffe du hast es verstanden und kannst meine tips bei deinem aal-trip anwenden.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## chinook (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Danke, die Montage ist mir nun klar.

 Warum aber eine Durchlaufpose? Tuts da nicht auch jede andere Pose genausogut?

 Wie hoch ueber dem Grund bietest Du den Koeder dann an?

 Die Schlaufe, ist das ein einfacher Schlaufenknoten (Surgeon's Loop)?

 Zu der Grundmontage: Selbst wenn der Koeder im Schlamm versinkt, finden nicht Aale dort auch ihre natuerliche Nahrung ueber den Geruch?

 Was ich mir vorstellen koennte ist, dass bei einem frei schwimmenden Koeder ueber Grund der Aal gezwungen ist direkter zuzuschnappen und den Koeder nicht erst von allen Seiten begutachten kann. Erklaert das die bessere Ausbeute?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Matchking (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

durchlauf pose ist auch eine normale laufpose,nur dass in dem posenkörper noch eine röhre ist,in der die schnur läuft.
du brauchst schon eine laufpose,da die montage damit besser zu werfen ist,weil du die länge der montage ja durch den stopper einstellst,er lässt sich ja auf der hauptschnur verschieben.
Den köder biete ich so etwa 10cm über grund an.
ja,so ähnlich wie du es beschrieben hast ist es auch.
aber du dfarfst nicht denken,nur weil aale ausehen wie schlangen und am gewässergrund leben könnten sie nicht im freiwasser schwimmen.
das schalg dir mal ganz schnell aus dem kopf.
der aal jagt sogar manchmal an der oberfläche,dass kannst du am besten bei nacht hören,wenn du am see oder fluss sitzt.
einen aalbiss erkennst du daran,wenn die pose anfängt zu wandern immer hin und her.
so geht das meisten erstmal eine ganze zeit.
dann spielt der aal erstmal mit dem köder schiebt ihn vor sich her.
dann bleibt die pose meistens stehenund geht ab und zu mit kleinen rucken unter und kommt wieder hoch-das ist die schluck- oder fressphase.
wenn dann die pose abzieht und dauerhaft unter wasser blaibt,kannst du den anschalg setzen.lass dir dabei ruhig zeit wenn der aal,wie bei einer gut ausgeblaiten posenmontage wenig wiederstan spürt,ist es fast 100% sicher,dass er den köder annimmt.
und wenn der aal untermaßig sein sollteund den haken zu  tief sitzen hat,nicht lange drinrumpulen-abschneiden und wieder ins wasser.
die scharfen verdauungssäfte des aals zersetzen den haken in wenigen tagen


----------



## dirk an (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*






Hier , wenn du mit Köfi auf Aal gehst!!!!!!!


----------



## chinook (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Wie gross darf der Koederfisch maximal sein?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## dirk an (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Also ich nehme lieber kleine bis 8 cm.


----------



## arno (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

ich hab im Moment einige Ukeleien bis 5 cm!
Leider hab ich damit noch keinen Biss gehabt!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Köderfisch für Aal : 
ich sag immer fingerlang also ca. 5 cm ! 
Die oben abgebildete Montage ist genau die richtige, genau so mach ich das auch ! 

Als Köderfische kann ich dir außer Rotaugen und Lauben die eigentlich immer gehen noch 2 gute Alternativen vorschlagen: 
1. Gründlinge (falls erlaubt) --> eigentlich der beste Köfi im Fluss, nimmt auch der Zander gerne
2. Barsche --> da sagt der Aal: "mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh legga" 

zur Leber: Ja man kann mit Leber Aale fangen, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass dieser Köder auch nicht besser ist als Tauwurm oder kleine Fischchen !


----------



## arno (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Moin!
Gründlinge sind bei uns in der Ems massig!
Wenn man Nachts mal mit der Taschenlampe hinter die Wehre schaut, sind da unglaublich viele im  Flachwasser!
Da viel davon da sind muss es logischer Weise ein guter Köder sein!


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

gründlinge sind der beste Köfi überhaupt, für alles Aal, Barsch, Hecht, Zander etc. 
       Gründlinge wenn sie etwas grösser sind und man mehrere hat. sollen auch eine 
       echte Delikatesse sein.


----------



## JonSilver (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

gründlinge sind echt top köderfische...aber bei uns ist es jetzt verboten sie zu fangen *grummel* warum auch immer .... früher habe ich die immer genommen


----------



## DinkDiver (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Also Sargblei würde ich nicht nehmen. Zu viel Widerstand beim Abziehen. Ich würde entweder pur mit Birnenblei oder Antitangleröhrchen angeln. Und auf jeden fall mit EInhängebissanzeiger mit Clip damit man einfach anschlagen kann. Knicklichtpose ist auch ein Versuch wert. Würde ich allerdings nur bei ruhigem Wetter einsetzten.
Gruß Dinkdiver


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Also wenns möglichst wenig Widerstand sein soll, dann entweder ein Tiroler Hölzel, oder noch besser ein Stein im PVA Säckchen


----------



## Killerwels (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenns möglichst wenig Widerstand sein soll, dann entweder ein Tiroler Hölzel, oder noch besser ein Stein im PVA Säckchen



Hey, das ist ja mal ne geniale Idee )))


----------



## goldfisch (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Montagen für Aale gibts in der aktuellen F...& F... (Anglerzeitschrift)


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

oder 
im Anglerboard :q :q


----------



## arno (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ich werd heute mal einen Vergleich machen!
Auf zwei Ruten den gleichen Köder , aber andere Montage und dann zähl ich die Bisse auf jeder Montage!
 Und natürlich auch die Fänge!
Also eine mit Tangleröhrchen und eine mit Sargblei!


----------



## arno (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Moin!
Ich habe gestern Abend einen Döbel von mindesten 55 cm gelandet, ist mir leider aus den Händen ins Wasser gefallen!!!
Ich habe also folgende Montagen genommen:
Einmal Sargblei , jeweils mit Ukelei am Langschenkeligen Wurmhaken und Taui.
Und dann Tangleröhrchenmit den selben Ködern.
Die Bebleiung lag bei den Montagen immer bei 30 g. !
Drei Bisse hatte ich auf  Laufblei mit Köfi, wobei ich da den Döbel fing!
Einen Biss hatte ich auf Laufblei mit Taui!
2 Bisse hatte ich auf Tangleröhrchen mit Taui!
So, und wenn ich das jetzt Hundert Jahre mache, kann ich dann ungefähr sagen welche Montage am besten ist!
Leider konnte ich keinen Aal landen!
Die Rollenbügel waren immer offen und die Schnur wurde dann mit Gummiband gehalten!


----------



## ex-elbangler (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

bist ein richtig guter döbeljäger


----------



## janxgeist (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Die Rollenbügel waren immer offen und die Schnur wurde dann mit Gummiband gehalten!



@Arno
wie machst Du das mit der durch ein Gummiband gehaltene Schur?
kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen.

mfG


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Moin!
Das Gummiband ziehe ich von hinten über den Rutengriff, am besten gleich zwei oder drei!
Dann den Bügel auf und die Schnur unter das Gummi ziehen.
Je nach wiederstand dann ein, zwei oder drei Gummis nehmen!

Ex-elbangler, man tut was man kann!


----------



## DinkDiver (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

@arno ich hab diese Methode auch schon probiert habs aber bald wieder gelassen. Ich fische mitlerweile mit zwei elektronischen vor denen ich einen Clipeinhänger einhänge. So verpasst man keine Bisse. Anschlagen tu ich allerdings nicht auf das Piebsen sondern auf den Einhängebissanzeiger bringt meiner meinung nach bessere Ergebnisse.
ach ja noch was arno du fischt wohl in einem Fließgewässer oder? Dann ist die Gummibandmethode wohl berrechtigt.


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Jau ist ein Fließgewässer!
Ein kleiner Bach ca. 5-6 meter breit.
Aber ich benutze keine Elektronik um Fische zu fangen, aber jeder wie er will!


----------



## msdstefan (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Anstatt die Pose direkt auf die schnur zu fädeln, kannst du besser einen kleinen Wirbel mit Karabinerhaken auf die Schnur fädeln. Die Schnur kommt durch die Öse des Wirbels. An den Karabinerhaken kannst du dann deine Pose hängen. So kannst du sie nach dem Angeln abnehmen und machst sie in der Rutentasche nicht kaputt. Außerdem kann man schnell umbauen auf Leuchtposen.


----------



## hark (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

@msdstefan 

Nicht zu vergessen der schnelle Wechel zur Grundmontage.
Pose ab, Grundblei mit Oese drauf und auf gehts.

Gruss #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Fische seit 2 Jahren in Fließgewässern nur noch Durchlauf-Montagen mit Anti-tangle-boom und habe auch deutlich besser gefangen. Dieses Jahr bin ich jedoch bislang Schneider geblieben. Da ich keine Freilaufrollen habe, hab ich die geschichte mit den Gummibändern und offenem Rollenbügel auch schon probiert. Allerdings habe ich nicht das Gefühl damit besser zu fangen. Ich habe stets ein Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze und eines am Bissanzeiger in der Schnur hängen. Beachten tue ich fast nur noch das hängende. Wird es bis bis nach oben gezogen wird angeschlagen und dann hängt er auch fast immer.


----------



## scarred (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aal Montage????????????*

Ich empfele dir ein 30 g sargblei und ein dikes bündel mistwürmer probirs mal mit einer haar montage Achtung:du maust das haar dicht am haken binden dann kommen die großen

ambesten du fütterst mit maggi an oder du :v ins wasser das hilft immer

kleine geschichte:als wir nachtangeln wahren ging es meinem onkel nicht gut einige minuten später kotzte er ins wasser nach einer stunde konnte man die aale mit der hand fischen



Petri heil


----------

